# Utah For Sale



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

4527.68 acres are up for auction 
http://trustlands.utah.gov/land-sale-auctions/may-25-2016-land-sale-auction-2/


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Could you imagine...?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

The ads are all over ksl classifieds. 
All of these are school trust lands. 

So if you don't believe the state will sell off the land look for yourself. 
It's pretty easy for the school boards to go over budget when they have this resource to back them up.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I think this stuff goes on a LOT more than I ever realized.


----------

